# Itunes impossible à ouvrir



## menthe08 (23 Août 2014)

Bonjour, 

Il y a quelques jours, je n'arrivais plus à installer des apps sur mon iPad (retina). J'avais un message du genre qu'il était saturé alors qu'il me restait encore 20go d'espace libre. Alors je me décide de restaurer mon iPad à partir de iTunes.

Mais voilà, qu'après la restauration, mon iPad reste bloqué sur l'icône de iTunes.

Après la restauration, une panne électrique...
J'ouvre à nouveau mon pc, mais impossible d'ouvrir iTunes. J'ai désinstallé, réinstallé iTunes et toujours impossible d'ouvrir...
Je n'ai aucun message d'erreur. Je possède windows 8 et je n'ai jamais eu ce souci auparavant. 

J'aimerais bien terminer la restauration de mon iPad et pouvoir lancer iTunes mais que faire ?

Merci de vos réponses

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h02 ----------

Bon, voilà, j'ai tout supprimé ce qui concerne iTunes et je l'ai réinstallé proprement. Maintenant il ne reconnait pas mon iPad, j'ai toujours l'icône d'iTunes sur l'écran...


----------



## menthe08 (23 Août 2014)

Bon, alors, power et home ne fonctionnent pas. Impossible pour mon itunes de reconnaitre mon iPad, même en faisant la manipulation plusieurs fois. 

iTunes se ferme par la suite et impossible de l'ouvrir à nouveau.
Même en le supprimant de la façon dont iTunes recommande. Il se lançait mais se refermait en tentant les manipulations.

Mon port USB fonctionne bien
Impossible de tenter de restaurer à partir de mon portable, il a 4 ans et mon iPad est trop puissant, même pour le charger.

Merci aussi aux 34 personnes qui sont passés sans tenter une seule réponse
Merci mes recherches fructueuses sur le net
Merci iReb  Un petit logiciel pratique en cas de panne et qui a su restaurer mon iPad

Vous pouvez indiquer AUTOrésolu 

Non, je ne suis pas ironique, seulement, j'ai un humour noir


----------

